

Philips to Sell iOS-Controlled LED Light Bulbs Exclusively Through Apple Stores - kunle
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/10/29/phillips-to-sell-ios-controlled-led-light-bulbs-exclusively-through-apple-stores/

======
tomaisthorpe
Wasn't there a Kickstarter project doing the exact same thing a few month ago?

~~~
thematt
Yup. [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/limemouse/lifx-the-
light...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/limemouse/lifx-the-light-bulb-
reinvented)

~~~
jonnycowboy
And at a higher price!

